# 95% Recovered ( No medication - Marijuana induced - 1 month and a week )



## Joeluis956 (May 10, 2017)

First let me apologize as I have never really been a good writer even before this hellish period of time lol

Hows it going guys/gals? Like many of you I suffered a prolonged panic attack due to marijuana that lasted a good day then I felt like i was going crazy for 2 weeks because of all of the "what if" thinking. Which in turn was releasing all of these stress hormones that wasn't helping at all. All i wanted to do was stay home because i was scared to have a panic attack which I did in a few places like class and so on ( in college btw ). I was so scared that even at 25 years old I was asking if my father could sleep in the same room because I really thought I was losing it.

Symptoms during the 2 weeks:

Dry mouth

Loss of appetite

Concentration and memory was some what there

Weird head sensations especially on my forehead

Tingly sensations through out my arms and head

Vision seemed weird as if colors were more vivid and just weird

Felt disconnected

Constant fear

No joy

Suicidal thought intrusion

I went to the ER 3 times and everything was always perfect.. It was all in my mind

Before all of this I was always the guy who was laughing and having a good time. Didnt give a crap if things happened as I knew things would work themselves out as I am a Christian. Started vaping marijuana as i had did through out the years just to chill and relax. Around easter sunday i developed strep throat and I remember just being sick and tired of being sick and tired. So Easter Sunday I was still sick and remember going to a food market to get a natural remedy to cure the strep which was cayenne pepper, honey, garlic, and lime. So i took it and felt fine and around 3am I went out to vape some marijuana... Like i said i felt great and chill as usual. Didnt sleep and at 5am-6am it hit me HARD. My heart started racing and anxiety set in which ive never had ever which induced what i call 2 weeks of pure hell. After my first week I went to my doctor and he prescribed paxil which I hated to take. He gave me the lowest dose 10mg but was only taken 5mg. I absolutely hated being on it as I had no peace in taking it. It would be put me farther into a dream type world that would just depress me even more.

One day I was looking at paxil side effects and ran into someone who was talking about depersonalization due to marijuana and listed a therapist at the very bottom. I called the number and she explained everything that was going on so my mind was finally able to relax, I also stopped taking paxil right after i talked to her ( i took it for 4 days ). She reassured me that there wasn't anything wrong with my mind and that I was just in a heightened state of anxiety and all of these released stress hormones and adrenaline were making me feel like this. We do not have a mental disorder guys.. we are not mentally ill.

That was May 4th 2017. I've been panic attack free and my anxiety is pretty much none existent. The only issues I'm having now is this weird feeling in my forehead and at times colors seem a bit odd. Its wearing off more and more as time goes on. I'm also taking a antibiotic for about 3 more days due to the clinic tested me and found me positive for strep since I didn't finish the first round of antibiotics.

Things that my therapist has me doing which have helped tremendously :

First of all prayer for me was what kept me grounded knowing that God wanted me well

Eating well - High protein/low glycemic diet ( you do this to get your body in a less reactive state )

Exercising - I just do walking for about a hour but I'm about to do more

Get out and do stuff, don't stay at home.. Act as if you were completely normal

Get out of your comfort zone and confront the things you once confronted

I really dont take any vitamins, i just take a good probiotic due to the antibiotic I'm taking.

Taking my thoughts captive and stop the "what if" thoughts.. Yes i know its hard but its achievable

Stop doctor shopping

Stop self diagnosing yourself by going to google

Stop worrying about how long this will take

Stay positive and DO NOT read the horror stories on here

Stop reality checking every second while going through this.. JUST LIVE

Know that you are NOT.. i repeat NOT mentally ill. You did not damage your brain. This is a natural coping mechanism your brain goes through. You put yourself into this so know you can get yourself out of it, it does not need to be a prolonged process.

Pretty much know inside you're going to get better. The more you do that the more your body will chill out and return to its normal state. Also understand that other people going through this have different symptoms so not everyone will have the same things going on. I'm pretty much back to my old self as I am always laughing and cracking jokes.

Only symptoms im still having is at times vision is a little blurred and colors are more vivid. I also have this weird sensation in my forehead but it comes and goes. Memory is 95% back but still have my moments.

Still getting better as time goes on just wanted to give you guys hope. I'm here if anyone wants to talk. Id actually love to talk to someone who is going through this due to marijuana or any other thing. I'd pray with you or whatever you need.

Thanks for reading


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

I wish i could get out of it in 1 month and a week but im still in it 1 year and 3 months


----------

